# Free! M'home stopover in Mid Norfolk



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hi all, we were having a bit of a drive around on Saturday, and we fancied a beer. So we headed for *BRISLEY* in mid Norfolk and the *BRISLEY BELL* pub

As we walked into the pub we notice a twin axle Autotrial Cheyenne parked close by. Getting our priorities right and ordering said drinks I then enqired if the 'van was owned by the publican.

He said no, it was owned by someone who had phoned up and asked if they could stay over! permission was granted.......turned out for FREE!

The moral of this story is that, this pub will accept up to 3 M'homes to stay 1 or 2 nights beside the pub for FREE, not even have to spend in the pub although I am sure most will want too as the food is excellent with a renowned fish menu also.

So I said I would pass on the info.
THE BRISLEY BELL
INN & RESTAURANT
THE GREEN
BRISLEY
NORFOLK
NR20 5DW

Tel: 01362 668686
www.brisleybell-inn.co.uk

Have a great time 

Ps, if I get time later will post it on the campsite database.


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

bumped :wink:


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

I know loads of pubs that will do this ! would I let you know, dream on.
Who wants to turn them into campsites with Doris & Fred turning up having maybe an orange juice then going back to their fridge and bed.

Wyn.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

THEPOET said:


> Hi all, we were having a bit of a drive around on Saturday, and we fancied a beer. So we headed for *BRISLEY* in mid Norfolk and the *BRISLEY BELL* pub
> 
> As we walked into the pub we notice a twin axle Autotrial Cheyenne parked close by. Getting our priorities right and ordering said drinks I then enqired if the 'van was owned by the publican.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

wynthesurfer said:


> I know loads of pubs that will do this ! would I let you know, dream on.
> Who wants to turn them into campsites with Doris & Fred turning up having maybe an orange juice then going back to their fridge and bed.Wyn.


- better orange juice & motorhome than whisky & drive !


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi THEPOET

Please add this stopover to our campsite database:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=add

It would be a shame for it to get lost in the mountains of information on here.


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

- better orange juice & motorhome than whisky & drive ![/quote


I have ran pubs and have seen it all.I would always let Motorhomes stay in my carparks but have seen the above many times over.
Same as I`m not in favour of the stopover scheme as it will turn a pub carpark into a rally for freeloaders at weekends.

Wyn


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

wynthesurfer said:


> - better orange juice & motorhome than whisky & drive ![/quote
> 
> I have ran pubs and have seen it all.I would always let Motorhomes stay in my carparks but have seen the above many times over.
> Same as I`m not in favour of the stopover scheme as it will turn a pub carpark into a rally for freeloaders at weekends.
> ...


You have obviously had bad experiences, however, I have not broadcast this elswhere and I assume that MHF users will do 'the right thing'. If its not for you thats fine. Others may like to try it.

The area the van was in is set back from the main car park (which is at the front of the pub) to one side and partially screened by bushes.

I will get it on the campsite/stopover database later tonight.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Country pubs have been decimated. If you have a meal and a few drinks inthe interests of safety the landlord should have no problems,if local byelaws permit.
I agree there are some people who will take advantage of a scheme like this,and brag about how little they paid for a weeks holiday in their £50000 motorhome.
Thanks for this info it is only manners to ask permission first.

www.axethebeertax.com


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

Hi ThePoet it is not to do with bad experiences it is just the fact that I am very much an individual who does not nesessarily want to socialize with people because we have something in common. 
I have had many campers from splittys to 30`RV but am not the "meet" type.If I find a nice quiet pub then I keep it to myself and mix with the locals and do not want it taken over at weekends by the white beard bigade with brummie accents. 
The photo to the left is a pub field miles from nowhere which I frequent, have a few beers a meal and spend money and although I agree that country pubs need more income they wont get it from the majority of motorhomers. 
On www.ukcampsite.co.uk they have a great campsite list and a special section for pubs with campsites,there is a great one only 12miles from my home and have seen them come in the pub pay their very cheap overnight rate,maybe have one drink and then off to the fridge in motorhome.Most of the pub sites charge about a tenner including EHU as it is a way they think of getting people into the pub to spend money ! it don`t happen and I know from experience.

Wyn.


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

clianthus said:


> Hi THEPOET
> 
> Please add this stopover to our campsite database:
> 
> ...


Done!.

Enjoy, its a lovely little Pub set overlooking a huge open space. The interior is cozy with two open fireplaces for the colder nights.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

This is slightly off the topic but noticing that you (Wyn ) are in Herefordshire; you, and others, may like to try the Cross Keys Inn at Cross Keys, near, but not in Withington near Hereford.

My cousin owns this and it is a real old fashioned 'working men's' pub. She doesn't do food except sandwiches on darts matches etc. I think she only opens in the evenings.

Please note: this is *not* a motorhome stop over but it *may* be possible she'd let you stay if you asked.

I think she may have B&B accommodation if her husband has finished converting the barn ............ but you wouldn't want that would you .......

Information based on as it was last time I visited about three years ago or so.

Harvey


----------



## 122968 (Apr 30, 2009)

there is loads of pubs that welcome stop overs. motorhome stop over web site which tells u all the pubs in GB membership for this is about 30 quid all u alkies must have heard of this


----------

